# Dull joy



## Emma59

Bonsoir ! 

J'arrive bientôt à la fin de ma traduction, et je viens de tomber sur "*dull joy*". Le contexte : un garçon a réussi à s'échapper d'un bois après de nombreux efforts, il était désespéré et vient de tomber sur un chalet, et là, il relâche toute la pression d'un coup. 
Mon problème ici, ce n'est pas la compréhension, mais la collocation : comment le traduiriez-vous ? Quel adjectif conviendrait avec "joie" ? Une joie sourde ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Language Hound

Could you please supply the complete English sentence so we can better help you?


----------



## Emma59

Yes, of course :
"He cried shamelessly with relief and dull joy and wonder, for as long as he wanted."


----------



## Language Hound

What first popped into my mind (before you posted the English sentence) was "_une joie atténuée."
_I consulted my English-English dictionary to make sure there wasn't another meaning I was unfamiliar with here.
I think it could either mean "not intensely or keenly felt" (as in a "dull ache")--my personal choice-
or "not clear or resonant" (as in a "dull thud").

The WR dictionary does list "sourd" for "dull."
Does "une joie sourde" sound right to you?


----------



## Emma59

That's also what I thought as for the meaning.
Actually, for "sourde", that's partly what I was asking. I had a problem with "collocation". I'm not sure "joie" and "sourde" can be used together. I don't know if there's any better word in French to translate "dull" ...


----------



## Language Hound

Right.
Even in English, "dull joy" is not something you hear in everyday conversation.
That's what sent me running to my English dictionary!
For me, "dull joy" doesn't jump off the page in this more literary context.
Sorry I can't help you with the French here...


----------



## Emma59

It's okay, thank you for helping with the meaning of the word and running to your dictionary  
I'll try to find something else. Maybe some friends can help me.


----------



## Kelly B

I think the idea is that he is too exhausted to really experience joy. How weird would_ joie torpide_ sound?


----------



## Micia93

"une joie *mesurée*" ? "une joie *hébétée*" ?


----------



## Transfer_02

une joie retenue?

The English sentence sounds a bit confusing to me, especially "for as long as he wanted".  Usually shamless joy/wonder/relief is an uncontrolled, spontaneous emotion.  


But I did find this collocation: http://www.jean-luc-melenchon.fr/2012/05/08/une-deferlante-de-joie-plate/comment-page-7/
"une déferlante *de joie plate*"


----------



## Emma59

I don't think "joie torpide" is a good collocation in French. It sounds weird to me. Maybe I'm wrong ?
But "joie mesurée" and "joie plate" (I never came across the second one, so thanks !) seem to be translate properly the adjective


----------



## Fred_C

Je dois dire que j’adore 





			
				Kelly B said:
			
		

> joie torpide


!

Si vous n’osez pas, vous pouvez aussi dire «joie émoussée»...


----------



## Emma59

Donc ça ne vous choque pas ? Très bien, je prends note des deux alors. Merci pour votre avis quand à "joie torpide" !


----------



## Emma59

Bonsoir à tous, 

je relance le sujet pour vous demander votre avis quant à ma traduction de la phrase "_he cried shamelessly with relief and dull joy and wonder_" par "_Il pleura impudemment, exprimant soulagement ainsi que joie et étonnement contenus autant de temps qu’il le voulut_". Pensez-vous que ça soit correct ? Et comment pourrais-je mieux séparer "soulagement" et "joie et étonnement" ? 

Je vous remercie d'avance !


----------



## Itisi

Il pleura sans retenue, avec une joie et un émerveillement sans éclat, et en prenant son temps ?
Soulagé, il prit tout son temps pour pleurer sans retenue, etc


----------



## Lucky19

impudemment, t'es sûr ?


----------



## Lucky19

"_he cried shamelessly with relief and dull joy and wonder_"
Oubliant toute pudeur, il se mit à pleurer* de soulagement, de joie empreinte de lassitude et d'émerveillement.

Je ne dis pas que cette phrase est parfaite, mais elle devrait pouvoir t'être utile. Enfin, je l'espère ! 

*il se laissa aller à des larmes de...???


----------



## Emma59

Pour "impudemment" je n'étais pas sûre, enfin rien que l'usage d'un adverbe en -ment aussi long ne me convenait pas, mais j'étais incapable de trouver autre chose.
Itisi : il manque la traduction de "relief" et ce sont les trois à traduire dans une même phrase que j'avais du mal à rendre sans obtenir une phrase lourde, mais c'est déjà bien mieux que ma proposition.

Lucky19 : en effet, votre phrase devrait m'être bien utile ! Je vais prendre vos suggestions à vous et Itisi pour m'en inspirer, 

je vous remercie !


----------



## mirifica

Emma59 said:


> Pour "impudemment" je n'étais pas sûre, enfin rien que l'usage d'un adverbe en -ment aussi long ne me convenait pas, mais j'étais incapable de trouver autre chose.
> Itisi : il manque la traduction de "relief" et ce sont les trois à traduire dans une même phrase que j'avais du mal à rendre sans obtenir une phrase lourde, mais c'est déjà bien mieux que ma proposition.
> 
> Lucky19 : en effet, votre phrase devrait m'être bien utile ! Je vais prendre vos suggestions à vous et Itisi pour m'en inspirer,
> 
> je vous remercie !



Bonjour à tous,

- une joie éteinte ou plus précisément une joie atone. C'est un oxymore difficile à rendre.


----------



## Emma59

Bonjour Mirifica, si l'on suit votre modèle, est-ce que "une joie et un émerveillement éteints/atones" serait envisageable ?


----------



## mirifica

Emma59 said:


> Bonjour Mirifica, si l'on suit votre modèle, est-ce que "une joie et un émerveillement éteints/atones" serait envisageable ?



Bonsoir Emma59,

Je pense que dull ne porte que sur joy, si je ne me trompe. Quant à atone, le terme correspond à dull d'après Robert et Collins.


----------



## Emma59

Au temps pour moi alors ! Je pensais qu'il s'appliquait aux deux vu que "relief" était séparé de "joy" et "wonder" par un "and".


----------



## Micia93

pourquoi pas "toute de joie _contenue_" ?


----------



## Emma59

Ca dépend, comment l'intègreriez-vous dans la phrase ?


----------



## Micia93

.... "il pleura avec soulagement, joie et émerveillement contenus" (je pense comme toi, pour moi "dull" s'applique à "joie" et à "émerveillement")


----------



## Emma59

En fait j'avais exactement cette phrase, mais le hic, c'est qu'ici, "contenus" peut également s'appliquer à "soulagement" et ce n'est pas le cas en anglais, c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles j'ai eu autant de mal à trouver une formulation correcte et fluide à la fois.


----------



## Micia93

je vois. Que dis-tu de "il pleura avec soulagement, (en) contenant sa joie et son émerveillement" ?


----------



## Emma59

Ah oui, pas mal du tout ! Merci beaucoup, j'avoue que là j'y avais pas pensé du tout !!!


----------



## Itisi

Micia93 said:


> "il pleura avec soulagement, (en) contenant sa joie et son émerveillement" ?


  Cela voudrait dire qu'il contenait consciemment ses sentiments, ce qui serait un contresens.

Je me range maintenant à l'avis de mirifica : le mot 'dull' ne s'applique qu'à 'joy'.

Je ne vois pas comment traduire cette phrase en gardant sa simplicité... :Il prit tout son temps pour pleurer sans retenue des larmes qui exprimaient son soulagement, sa sourde joie et son étonnement.


----------



## Emma59

Mince, bon, je vais retravailler la traduction alors, je vous remercie pour votre avis


----------



## Emma59

Sinon, pour contourner la difficulté, je peux inverser "dull joy" et "wonder" afin d'éviter toute ambiguïté : *Oubliant toute pudeur,
il se mit à pleurer de soulagement, d'émerveillement et de joie empreinte de lassitude aussi longtemps qu’il le voulut*. 
Qu'en pensez-vous ? 
(est-ce que "as long as he wanted" a le même sens que "he took his time" pour vous ?)


----------



## Micia93

je comprends "il pleura tout son soûl"


----------



## Itisi

Emma59 said:


> *
> de joie empreinte de lassitude *.


----------



## Lucky19

Personnellement, je verrais plutôt "dull" comme un synonyme d'"engourdi", "groggy", "sonné".

Il est joyeux mais il ne réalise pas encore ce qui se passe. Il est peut être encore sous le choc de ce qui vient de se passer.


----------



## Emma59

Je reste sur "de joie contenue" ?


----------



## Lucky19

Itisi said:


>



ou grande fatigue morale due aux événements auxquels il vient d'échapper.


----------



## Micia93

Emma59 said:


> Je reste sur "de joie contenue" ?



Dans tout autre contexte, oui, mais là, ce n'est pas volontaire. Comme dit plus haut, il est sonné et ne peut exprimer sa joie. Tiens justement : "de joie inexprimée" conviendrait-il?


----------



## Emma59

Donc "dull" est bien dans le sens "sonné" ?


----------

